# BLASC Webseiten-Plugin



## Roran (14. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ich wollt euch mal fragen, ob ihr mal ne etwas schmalere Version davon geplant habt ?
Das Teil ist jetzt 180 Pixel breit, könnt ihr das nicht mit einer max Breite von 95 - 98 Pixel bringen ?

Ich hab das nun in unserer Gilden Page eingebaut, und es bläht mir die Navi vollkommen auf.
Die Navi bei uns ist 100 Pixel breit, Ihr könnt euch vorstellen das sieht arg sche... aus.


----------



## B3N (14. Februar 2006)

Ein Plugin mit einer größe <100 Pixel ist schon länger geplant, evt. kann ich heute noch eines online stellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (15. Februar 2006)

Wie immer hier,
geiler Support 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fettes THX


----------



## B3N (15. Februar 2006)

Hab das neue Plugin fertig und spiele es nacher hocher. Unser SVN arbeitet grad nicht...sobald dieser wieder arbeitet, ist das neue Plugin online. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (16. Februar 2006)

Ist es schon oben?
Ich finde es nit. :-(


----------



## B3N (17. Februar 2006)

Unser SVN hat bis gestern noch Probleme gemacht, deswegen hab ich nichts eingespielt, aber das neue Snipplet ist nun online!


----------



## Roran (17. Februar 2006)

Geilo.
THX


----------

